# Allgemeines WoW



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Bin ich der einzige dem hier die Galle kommt wenn er mehr Signaturen und Avatar Gedöns zu sehen bekommt als vom eigentlichen Thema (Allgemeines WoW).

Warum werden diese nervigen Themen nicht einfach in den Bereich verschoben der dafür vorgesehen ist?

Kleiner aber kräftiger Rümpfler an die Moderatoren.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Oktober 2007)

Gehört ein Thread, dessen Thema eine Kritik an den Moderatoren ist, nicht ebenfalls in ein anderes Subforum?

Kleiner aber kräftiger Rümpfler an Amarillo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scnr.


----------



## Gibin (17. Oktober 2007)

Mich stört vielmehr das die Signaturen meistens größer sind als die Beiträge und ich mühsam die Aussage zwischen den Signaturen suchen muss.

Gruss Gibin


----------



## ~Healer~ (17. Oktober 2007)

1. stimme ich dir zu. Man sollte eine Maximalgrösse für Signaturen etc. einführen.
2. Ist es das falsche Forum )

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (17. Oktober 2007)

JAA 

verschieben ! verschieben!

die dinger haben nix im wow forum zusuchen


----------



## ulikh (17. Oktober 2007)

/sign Amarillo

Desweitern landen die meisten *Signaturen* und *Avatare* bei mir eh im Addblock, weil zu groß zu bunt oder zu wackeldackelig. Ich finde es immer schlimm wenn Foreneintrage zu 90% aus Signatur bestehen. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Dinge wie Addblock.

Grüße


----------



## Satanhimself (17. Oktober 2007)

ulikh schrieb:


> /sign Amarillo
> 
> Desweitern landen die meisten *Signaturen* und *Avatare* bei mir eh im Addblock, weil zu groß zu bunt oder zu wackeldackelig. Ich finde es immer schlimm wenn Foreneintrage zu 90% aus Signatur bestehen. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Dinge wie Addblock.
> 
> Grüße


es geht nicht um die signaturen an sich sondern um die etlichen Threads die auf gemacht werden

"neue Ava Fabrik" "meldt dich beim ava contest an" "ich bau dir deinen ava" "ava ava ava" Melors ava fabrik" !

das gehört nicht ins allgemeine wow forum!


----------



## Pomela (17. Oktober 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> es geht nicht um die signaturen an sich sondern um die etlichen Threads die auf gemacht werden
> ...
> das gehört nicht ins allgemeine wow forum!



Stimmt... ABER

Es geht um Bildchen mit ausschliesslich WoW-Charaktern, obwohl es ja eigentlich nur das Forum vom buffed.de betrifft. Ja, man kann die Dinger auch in anderen Foren verwenden.
Und weil WoW dabei die grösste Rolle spielt, finde ich auch, dass sie im allgemeinen WoW-Forum am besten aufgehoben sind...

my2cents...


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Alles in allem ist es einfach nur noch nervig.

Und ja dieser Thread muss in diesen Forenbereich sein dasein finden denn was nützt die Frage bei HDRO oder Warhammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (17. Oktober 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Stimmt... ABER
> 
> Es geht um Bildchen mit ausschliesslich WoW-Charaktern, obwohl es ja eigentlich nur das Forum vom buffed.de betrifft. Ja, man kann die Dinger auch in anderen Foren verwenden.
> Und weil WoW dabei die grösste Rolle spielt, finde ich auch, dass sie im allgemeinen WoW-Forum am besten aufgehoben sind...
> ...


"gott & die welt "- forum fände ich persönlich passender, da es um forum interen dinge handelt( okay man kann es auch in anderen foren benutzen ..)


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem hier die Galle kommt wenn er mehr Signaturen und Avatar Gedöns zu sehen bekommt als vom eigentlichen Thema (Allgemeines WoW).



Es sind halt Wow Avatare und gehören damit allgemein zum Thema Wow.




Amarillo schrieb:


> Und ja dieser Thread muss in diesen Forenbereich sein dasein finden denn was nützt die Frage bei HDRO oder Warhammer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt nen Bereich "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de". Und zu welchem Bereich es gehört geht ja aus dem Thread hervor.


----------



## Dunham (17. Oktober 2007)

also gegne kleine banner mit char und server namen bzw. lustige animationen links am rand als char bilchen sind ja oke - aber leute die zb nen bosskill im vollbildmodus da hin klatschen geht zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> also gegne kleine banner mit char und server namen bzw. lustige animationen links am rand als char bilchen sind ja oke - aber leute die zb nen bosskill im vollbildmodus da hin klatschen geht zu weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die User werden auch zart darauf hingewiesen, sich im Sinne der kuscheligen Poster-Gemeinschaft kleinere Signaturen einzustellen. Unterstellt bitte niemanden, das hier moderativ nichts passiert, dadurch wird auch keiner befördert - im Gegenteil...


----------



## Isegrim (19. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt nen Bereich "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de". Und zu welchem Bereich es gehört geht ja aus dem Thread hervor.



ACK!

Und @ Amarillo: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darf natürlich auch für Threads genutzt werden, die im falschen Unterforum erstellt wurden.


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> also gegne kleine banner mit char und server namen bzw. lustige animationen links am rand als char bilchen sind ja oke - aber leute die zb nen bosskill im vollbildmodus da hin klatschen geht zu weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bisher habe ich wenn eine Beschwerde reinkam den User freundlich gebeten da was zu ändern und bisher hat auch jeder da reagiert.
Ansonsten kann man jedes Bild z.B. auch mit AdBlock ganz einfach entfernen.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2007)

Man kann übrigens auch in den Foreneinstellungen Signaturen ausblenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (19. Oktober 2007)

Nunja! Sicherlich kann man diese ausblenden aber will man das? Eher eine gesunde Mischung a la Höhe mal Breite bzw. ein Vorgabe über die Anzahl an Signaturbildern wäre doch von Vorteil oder?

Und zu den Avataren. Klar will jeder solch ein animiertes Teil (Vorreiter sind ja hier auch ZAM und Co.) jedoch ist es langsam mehr als nervig, dass dieses in 3facher oder 4facher Ausführung im Bereich WoW ausgefochten wird.

Finde das solche Diskussionen dort arg fehl am Platz sind.


----------



## Toralf (19. Oktober 2007)

servus an alle anwesenden!
kann mir grad mal bitte einer helfen wurde gerade verarscht und mir wurde eine "tote" gilde aufs auge gedrückt. WIE kann man als gildenmeister eine gilde wieder löschen ???
bitte um hilfe !!!!!


----------



## Thoa (19. Oktober 2007)

Toralf schrieb:


> servus an alle anwesenden!
> kann mir grad mal bitte einer helfen wurde gerade verarscht und mir wurde eine "tote" gilde aufs auge gedrückt. WIE kann man als gildenmeister eine gilde wieder löschen ???
> bitte um hilfe !!!!!


/gquit müsste doch gehen, oder?


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens auch in den Foreneinstellungen Signaturen ausblenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (22. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was bitte ist daran kompliziert einen gewissen Standart einzustellen?


----------



## Dalmus (22. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Was bitte ist daran kompliziert einen gewissen Standart einzustellen?


Mal davon abgesehen, daß es jetzt gar nicht mehr ums ursprüngliche Thema geht...
Was schwebt Dir denn als Lösung vor? Wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß das technisch kein großes Problem darstellen sollte, dann wird Dir bestimmt schon irgendetwas vorschweben?
Anhand des übermittelten html-codes mag ich nicht mal beurteilen auf welcher Forensoftware das Ganze gebaut ist. Eine der Typo3-Erweiterungen? 
Ich mag mir da nun wirklich kein Urteil anmaßen, wie man eine Größenbeschränkung der Signatur verwirklichen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikkeyDee (22. Oktober 2007)

Naja, stimmt schon. Einige Signaturen sind schon echt nervig. Gegen die Avatare habe ich auch nichts, im Gegenteil, das gehört dazu. Aber wenn hier manche User einen halben Ingame Screenshot in der Sig haben, und gerade mal 5 Wörter geschrieben haben ist das nicht mehr so schön. Und ich denke das gewisse "Nicht DSL User" das auch nicht so prickelnd finden, wenn sie 30 Sekunden zum Laden einer Themen Site brauchen. 
Die Admins könnten Grafiken in Signaturen deaktivieren, aber dann sind ja die Char Banner und so'n Zeug auch weg. Da bleibt nur eins als Mitglied: Einstellungen/Foreneinstellungen/Anzeige der Signaturen (der Mitglieder) unterhalb der Beiträge: *Nein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war so ziemlich das erste, was ich nach der Registrierung gemacht habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (23. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Was schwebt Dir denn als Lösung vor? Wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß das technisch kein großes Problem darstellen sollte, dann wird Dir bestimmt schon irgendetwas vorschweben?



Betreue ein Fireboard auf Joomlaebene. Komischer Weise kann man hier eine Signaturvorgabe konfigurieren.

Im übrigen bist du einer derjenigen die mir mit ihrer unmöglichen Signaturgrösse ein Dorn im Auge sind.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Betreue ein Fireboard auf Joomlaebene. Komischer Weise kann man hier eine Signaturvorgabe konfigurieren.


Tja, Fireboard kenn ich net. Ist in der Signatur BBCode aktiviert? Und man kann tatsächlich z.B. bei Bildern einschränken wie groß deren Abmessungen sein dürfen?


Amarillo schrieb:


> Im übrigen bist du einer derjenigen die mir mit ihrer unmöglichen Signaturgrösse ein Dorn im Auge sind.


1. Warum siehst Du das? Warum hast Du's nicht einfach ausgeblendet, wenn's Dir ein Dorn im Auge ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Hast Du schon recht.. ich könnte das Bild beizeiten verkleinern. Bei Saani hat sich inzwischen eh die Garderobe geändert. Vielleicht mach ich das demnächst mal in Ruhe bei einem Bier.
3. Ging's hier nicht um Avatare? Um animierte Gifs und die Menge an Threads zu dem Thema die Dich stört?


----------



## realten (24. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens auch in den Foreneinstellungen Signaturen ausblenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche Signaturen ?


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Jop! Scheint nur keinen zu interessieren!


----------



## Tikume (24. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Was bitte ist daran kompliziert einen gewissen Standart einzustellen?



Lies mein Post und den Kontext durch, dann erübrigt sich die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Sorry will dir nicht zu Nahe treten jedoch bist du Moderator und für den Bereich die Netiquette des Forums zu wahren verantwortlich.

Meine Anregung geht in Richtung Administratoren.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2007)

Wenns um Avatare ging, statt Signaturen (die bei weiten störender sind bei einem gewissen Umfang)  - wir schränken die User bei der Kreativität nicht ein, außer es sind Epilepsie-fördernde Bilder mit 25 frames/sekunde und >1 MB Größe - dann bitten wir den entsprechenden User, den Avatar zu entfernen bzw. zu ersetzen. Die Breite ist generell schon eingeschränkt.


----------



## Isegrim (24. Oktober 2007)

Preisfrage 1: Wieviele Beschwerdethreads gäbe es bei einer Umstellung des gesetzten Standards auf 'keine Signaturen anzeigen'?

Preisfrage 2: In wievielen Threads müßte man neuen Nutzern erklären, daß Signaturen über die Einstellungen einzublenden sind?

Preisfrage 3: Wie ist das Verhältnis von Forumsnutzern auf buffed.de, die Signaturen angezeigt bekommen möchten, zu denen, die keine angezeigt bekommen möchten?


----------



## Nurno (25. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem hier die Galle kommt wenn er mehr Signaturen und Avatar Gedöns zu sehen bekommt als vom eigentlichen Thema (Allgemeines WoW).
> 
> Warum werden diese nervigen Themen nicht einfach in den Bereich verschoben der dafür vorgesehen ist?
> 
> Kleiner aber kräftiger Rümpfler an die Moderatoren.


*Dazu kann ich nur sagen JA ! Auch mich NERVT das Grafik-gespamme ! 100% Crit Hit !*


----------



## Dalmus (25. Oktober 2007)

Nurno schrieb:


> *Dazu kann ich nur sagen JA ! Auch mich NERVT das Grafik-gespamme ! 100% Crit Hit !*


Und andere wiederum nervt es, wenn Leute Möglichkeiten, die in meinen Augen dazu da sind Teile des eigenen Beitrags hervorzuheben, oder von anderen Teilen etwas abzugrenzen, dazu mißbrauchen ihren _gesamten_ Text hervorzuheben.
Also Dinge wie den gesamten Text in fett und rot zu schreiben.
Kann man diese Dinge nicht von administrativer Stelle bitte einschränken? (kleiner Scherz)
So leidet halt jeder unter anderen Kleinigkeiten, die ihn nerven.

Mich persönlich nerven auch unglaublich bunte, wild animierte Gifs. Als Avatare oder in Signaturen - völlig egal. Sie lenken mich dauernd beim lesen der entsprechenden Beiträge ab und mir ist schon öfter aufgefallen, daß ich schnell mal weiterscrolle, was eigentlich schade ist, da in den entsprechenden Posts ja durchaus etwas interessantes drinstehen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur weil mich irgendwas stört, muß ich ja nicht gleich andere einschränken wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Breite ist generell schon eingeschränkt.


Aber irgendwie nicht genug, denn oft habe ich das schon erlebt, dass die Signaturen (bei mehreren Chars) nicht mal bei einer 1280er Auflösung komplett auf dem Bildschirm sind.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie nicht genug, denn oft habe ich das schon erlebt, dass die Signaturen (bei mehreren Chars) nicht mal bei einer 1280er Auflösung komplett auf dem Bildschirm sind.



Hab ich mich bei der Angabe der Breite auf Signaturen bezogen? oO


----------

